# 1982 Schwinn Cruiser 5 Klunker



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I picked this up the other day. Saw it sitting in the back store room at the thrift shop. They were going to auction it, but I talked them into selling it to me. I knew what it was when I saw the 5 speed rear end with drum brake. Then, I started noticing other things. Quickly, I realized this had been built into a klunker.

The tubular BMX forks and MTB tires are the biggest knock off. Then, I noticed the San Marco Concour saddle, definitely not what you would typically find on a neighborhood cruiser. After some digging, I also realized the rims are not stock. They are Ukai 26x2.125 aluminum units, rather than the chrome steel S2 rims that would have been stock. It also has a 3 piece crank and an alloy 4-bolt faceplate stem.

Now I am beginning to regret buying a new beach cruiser because this is so darn neat and would have been just as fun to good around the neighborhood on. We'll see what happens with this bike.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I had one of those stock with the drum brake rear and I wish I kept her. Nice with the thumbshifter, mine had the stock one on the headset.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Definitely a keeper. Schwinn cruisers from the 70s and 80s, especially 5-speeds, like your Cruiser 5 and others (like the Spitfire 5) are really popular right now. They seem to routinely bring $300-$500 on ebay, if not a little more. I'd love to get one. The shop I shop/wrench at used to have a red Cruiser 5 just like yours above, and it was a blast to ride. It was all original though, so I have a feeling yours is probably a little more fun to ride with the lighter parts. Nice bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

When this bike first hit the market, Schwinn called it the "Klunker 5". They heard a howl of protest from Californians who had no legal right to the name themselves, but didn't think Schwinn had any moral right to a name they hadn't coined, used on a bike "designed" not by Schwinn, but by California hippies. 

Schwinn was not in any legal jeopardy, but they changed the name anyway, probably because they didn't want to piss off the few people in the world who might ride such a bike.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

It seems to be missing a front drum brake.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Are you sure?*



GregB406 said:


> It seems to be missing a front drum brake.


The front hub is marked Schwinn Approved, so it is at least a brand specific part. I think I have seen these without a front drum brake. Or are you just making the comment that it needs to have a front drum brake to be a proper klunker? If so, I would agree.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Nice Find*

I like it. In fact I am working on a similar build for an almost identical frame.

What brand is the rear hub? Is it 114mm spacing or something closer to standard? I have been trying to find a rear drum brake to fit the oddball spacing of my frame, but I will probably end up cold setting the rear to fit a 135 spaced drum brake hub.

Looks like yours is ready to ride after a new chain and some decent pedals. I think the fork may be stock, as the bike I have came with an identical fork (only black). Looks like a fun bike, curious to hear how it rides.

frog


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

GregB406 said:


> It seems to be missing a front drum brake.


The fork looks like a replacement. Pretty sure the original Klunker 5 came with a front caliper brake and steel rims..


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> I like it. In fact I am working on a similar build for an almost identical frame.
> 
> What brand is the rear hub? Is it 114mm spacing or something closer to standard? I have been trying to find a rear drum brake to fit the oddball spacing of my frame, but I will probably end up cold setting the rear to fit a 135 spaced drum brake hub.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to check the rear hub a little better for markings. An earlier glance revealed nothing, but it was merely a glance.

Once I get a little more time, I am going to put a new chain on it. I will probably leave the pedals for now as they are fine for just cruising around. They kind of add to the funky look of the bike anyway.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> The fork looks like a replacement. Pretty sure the original Klunker 5 came with a front caliper brake and steel rims..


Repack- your correct. I have a 81 Cruiser 5 that I picked up at the good will drop point which was all original. The thing weighs a ton! Here is the stock build:
Frame: as shown at top
Fork: steel blade
Shifters: Shimano bolt on hanger & stem mounted shifter assem.
Stem: Schwinn single bolt/ forged Schwinn Approved Bars
Seat: Schwinn springer
Hubs: Schwinn approved 36h aluminum body 105g spokes (thick axles)
Rims: Schwinn S-7 steel 
Brakes: Dia-compe caliper / levers front and rear. (The bike didn't stop well with these)
Fenders: Schwinn front & rear.
Cranks: Schwinn forged w/ single chain ring Schwinn (Amer. size) loose ball bearing B/B

I have modified the bike to a single speed, so it is a lot lighter now, but that is all relitive for a early 80's steel Schwinn!
I'll post pictures of the original parts and current complete bike tonight.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Now I am beginning to regret buying a new beach cruiser because this is so darn neat and would have been just as fun to good around the neighborhood on. We'll see what happens with this bike.


Can you really ever have too many bikes?

I really like that Klunker!:thumbsup:


----------



## Huffa (Dec 31, 2006)

*I have the Klunker model bikerboy !!! :thumbsup: *

I won it on ebay a few years ago for 45 bucks (what a deal!!), in VERY nice shape. I had no idea they even exsisted till I saw it on ebay and just loved it the minute I saw it, can't believe for how rare they are that hardly anyone bid on it ??

*Only* the rear tire and shifter is not original. Has 445 miles on speedometer but who knows if that was on there from new. I guess it could be original miles since it still has the original frint tire on ?

It looked like this when I bought it, had light rust on wheels, crank, etc, etc.

Was a sea shore bike (cheasapeak bay area), had an easy life.










It cleaned up really nice though and can't imagine ever wanting to sell it unless someone offers me a lot of $$$$$$$$ for it.

In stock form they are REALLY heavy though at 47 lbs, I just burn more calories that way though!  
*
Would this be around a 78 model ?*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Perfect, and rare with that decal. Lose the speedometer and the basket.


----------



## Huffa (Dec 31, 2006)

I did, in the 2nd pic, all back to original. 

Why take the speedo off, it's not doing any harm.


----------

